# Red River FT



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Word from Red River is that a snow storm has obscured the long gun in the Open.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks Jim. Are they in a holding pattern or are they running dogs?


----------



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

Judges are probably taking advantage of the dogs not being able to see the lone gun. LOL


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone have open callbacks? 
Qual callbacks 13 back;2 3 7 10 11 13 14 18 20 23 26 33 37 

qual starts at 8:00 AM same location


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Open Callbacks 3,7,9,11,12,14,16,18,20,22,23,27,29,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,43,45,48,50.51,53,54


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

#33 starts the Open


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

T.Lanczak said:


> Open Callbacks 3,7,9,11,12,14,16,18,20,22,23,27,29,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,43,45,48,50.51,53,54



Thank you!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Start times??


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open land blind starts at 8 am. Same place as land marks. Just a little further up the road by Marks gate.


----------



## MarvBaumer (Nov 8, 2010)

The Amateur will be in the field east of Dave's gate. You can't miss it if you come in following the signs.
All vehicles will have to park on the road and walk Into the test site. We will have some sort of a shuttle for anyone needing help .
Please drive safely and get here when you can. We will run dogs as they are available.


----------



## MarvBaumer (Nov 8, 2010)

Amateur call backs to the 3rd.
4,10,12,14,16, 17,28,32,35,36,40,41,43,48,49,50,52. 
Water blind at Fowlers 
All vehicles must park on the county road. No vehicles inside the gate.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone have Derby call backs to the third?


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

What's starting # for Amateur 3rd series? Anyone text 406 868 8718 Thanks, Lanse


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

3rd starts with 32, 4th starts with 8

Am rotation


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Unofficial derby callbacks to the 3rd: 3, 6, 9, 10, 11, 14, 15, 16, 25, 27, 31, 34, 37. Start time, 0800.


----------



## MarvBaumer (Nov 8, 2010)

Amateur placings
1st Aaron Kelly /Kidd
2nd. Tom Hartl /Nick
3rd. Alice Woodward /Skyy
4th Ron Adlington / Matte
No Jams


----------



## blackice (Mar 15, 2011)

Results of the Open? Thank you


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey, Congratulations to Tom, Alice and Ron! Good job all around-keep up the good work.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Big props to Aaron Kelley and Kidd on the Am win.
I believe that the "swishy one" used to own that dog


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations Aaron and Kidd! Sounds like it was a killer Am! Did that title Kidd? WAY TO GO!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

My hats off to the RedRiver gang and all the judges who were out in that stuff this weekend. Time to find a new date! LOL


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

I only know that Alice and Skyy won the Open, Rob and Carson placed 2d. There were only 6 back to the killer quad with big swims.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

A BIG CONGRATS to Aaron Kelley on the Amateur Win!!!! Aaron works his butt off at both training and working at trials. An accomplishment well deserved.

RD


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!

Aaron*


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Huge Congrats to Aaron and Kidd on the Am win in very tough conditions.



My hats off to the crew of Red River and Judges for handling pretty miserable weekend weather conditions and making the most of it.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is the OPEN 4th series. Left to right. Long retired first. Flyer up by cedar trees 2nd. Bird off dam into water third... Retired. Go bird on land off to the right (not in pic). 

Person standing on the dam to left is before the test...


----------



## USAR K9 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pic, Bill! Tough weather conditions, too!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to Aaron. He and his wife are great for the sport.


----------

